
Musk's Neuralink Puts Computer Chips in Animal Brains - dr_dshiv
https://www.voanews.com/silicon-valley-technology/musks-neuralink-puts-computer-chips-animal-brains
======
dr_dshiv
"Musk presented what he described as the "three little pigs demo." Gertrude,
the pig with a Neuralink implant in the part of the brain that controls the
snout, required some coaxing by Musk to appear on camera, but eventually began
eating off of a stool and sniffing straw, triggering spikes on a graph
tracking the animal's neural activity.

Musk said the company had three pigs with two implants each, and also revealed
a pig that previously had an implant. They were "healthy, happy and
indistinguishable from a normal pig," Musk said. He said the company predicted
a pig's limb movement during a treadmill run at "high accuracy" using implant
data.

Musk described Neuralink's chip, which is roughly 23 millimeters in diameter,
as "a Fitbit in your skull with tiny wires."

"I could have a Neuralink right now and you wouldn't know," Musk said. "Maybe
I do.""

